# Word 5.1 sur intel ?!



## âPATâ (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, je viens vous voir après mainte recherche sur le sujet, en gros j'ai besoin d'utilisé word 5.1 sur un mac récent,
 y'a t'il des emulateurs ? 
parallels desktop avec mac os classique ? 


Merci de votre aide.


----------



## marvel63 (29 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour Pat et bienvenue,
avant de développer la solution j'ai besoin d'être sûr de comprendre le problème : peux-tu expliquer pourquoi tu as besoin de word 5.1 ? ce que tu veux faire exactement ?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Janvier 2010)

&#9755;PAT&#9754;;5372374 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai besoin d'utilisé word 5.1 sur un mac récent


Pourquoi faire?


----------



## âPATâ (29 Janvier 2010)

C'est juste que j'ai appris dessus et depuis les nouvelles version de word je suis perdu


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2010)

Plutôt que d'utiliser cette vieillerie, si tu ne veux pas racheter une licence Office, tourne-toi vers les suites gratuite telles que NeoOffice ou OpenOffice!


----------



## âPATâ (29 Janvier 2010)

j'en ai essayé plusieurs sans succès, es possible avec un émulateur ?


----------



## marvel63 (29 Janvier 2010)

je n'ai pas la réponse concernant l'émulateur.

Mon avis cependant : si tu es prêt à apprendre à utiliser un émulateur, je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu ne veux pas te former à OpenOffice. Et en plus sur OpenOffice on sera là pour t'aider !

Bon courage.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Janvier 2010)

Oui tu peux, je sais que Word4 acceptait le noir et blanc et était compatible système 6. Donc si c'est encore le cas de Word5 tu peux utilisé l'émulateur Mini vMac qui émule très bien un Mac+ avec système 6 ou 7.

Sinon il existe basilisk II permettant  d'émuler un quadra et supportant OS7 et 8.

Enfin pour un bon émulateur PPC permettant d'avoir OS8 ou 9 il y a Sheepshaver.

Par contre pourquoi ne pas utiliser un traitement de texte récent ? Il y en a des gratuits et à un moment il ne faut pas avoir peur d'évoluer. Ce n'est que quelques petits réflexes à réapprendre.


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2010)

Avec SheepShaver tu peux lancer un Système qui te permettra d'utiliser Word5.1a;
Mais, c'est pas super intuitif comme install.
Je rejoins les autres pour la nécessité de ne pas être figé.
Mais en dernier recours, il me semble que la version 2001 je crois (j'ai pas retrouvé dans les versions 2004 ou 2008) permettent d'utiliser les menus antérieurs.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2010)

il faut quand même reconnaitre que word5.1 etait très bien
( pour beaucoup la meilleure version de word)

mais franchement sur un macintel tu vas ramer grave  en retentant de bosser avec ce dinosaurus text 

tu peux déjà te faire a main avec textedit ( sur ton mac)


----------



## r e m y (29 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Avec SheepShaver tu peux lancer un Système qui te permettra d'utiliser Word5.1a;
> Mais, c'est pas super intuitif comme install.
> Je rejoins les autres pour la nécessité de ne pas être figé.
> Mais en dernier recours, il me semble que la version 2001 je crois (j'ai pas retrouvé dans les versions 2004 ou 2008) permettent d'utiliser les menus antérieurs.



sauf que la version 2001 tourne sur MacOs 9 également....

Sur MacOS X c'est Office vX, Office 2004 ou Office 2008


----------



## Invité (29 Janvier 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> sauf que la version 2001 tourne sur MacOs 9 également....
> 
> Sur MacOS X c'est Office vX, Office 2004 ou Office 2008



Vi, mais Os9 sur Intel ? C'est pour ça que je parlais de SheepShaver.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Janvier 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> sauf que la version 2001 tourne sur MacOs 9 également....
> 
> Sur MacOS X c'est Office vX, Office 2004 ou Office 2008



Et encore, pour ceux sous Snow Leopard, à condition de penser à activer Rosetta pour les deux premiers !

Mais patience !


----------



## daffyb (29 Janvier 2010)

autant prendre la version PC et la faire tourner avec virtualbox


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Janvier 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Plutôt que d'utiliser cette vieillerie, si tu ne veux pas racheter une licence Office, tourne-toi vers les suites gratuite telles que NeoOffice ou OpenOffice!



+ 1

D'autant plus qu'Open/NéoOffice ressemble beaucoup à Office. Alors l'adaptation est facile à faire.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2010)

ou sans rien installer les suites en ligne gratuites:   google doc , zoho etc 

(zoho est sans doute trop complet pour ce cas ci , mais google doc c'est simplissime )


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2010)

&#9755;PAT&#9754;;5372388 a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste que j'ai appris dessus et depuis les nouvelles version de word je suis perdu



Il faut faire aussi quelques effort dans la vie. Tu ne roules quand même plus au gazogène ?   

Pourquoi ne pas profiter de l'aide de tous ces gens ou participer aux soirées d'un club Apple proche ?


----------

